# Un Macintosh sur le net ;-)



## macmini33 (19 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous, à l'heure des MacBook's et autre Mac Pro Bi-Pro Dual core toujours plus beaux et performants. Une folle envie de rebrancher mon Macintosh Performa 5260 m'envahit  juste pour le fun, juste pour dire "hey, moi aussi j'existes !".
Ce message à donc était posté depuis un vieux performa avec les caractéristiques suivantes :

Processeur PowerPC 603e à 100Mhz, Pas de mémoire cache L2
40 Mo de ram
Carte reseau 10Mbps
Mac OS 8.5 et Netscape Navigator 4.04 (!).

Et vous ? quel est votre plus vieux mac capable de poster un message sur macgeneration ?


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

L'apple //e :rateau:
Sinon, a peut pres la meme machine que toi,comment tu as fait pour arriver a ca? elle est connectée en locale?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2006)

Un Dell ça compte? C'est vieux ça non? 

Mon plus vieux Mac avec lequel je puisse poster sur MacG est un PowerMac 8500/180, de fin 1996.


----------



## macmini33 (19 Août 2006)

Bon là je réponds depuis le PowerMac G4 car ça va tout de même beeeaaaaauucoup plus vite (et puis le performa et son écran en 640x480  )

Le performa est directement relié sur un routeur modem adsl via un cable reseau RJ45  classic, le tout en DHCP, donc tout fonctionne automatiquement, j'attends que les batteries de mon APN se recharges pour en faire une photos 

edit : mon peforma a été fabriqué en janvier 1996 et assemblé à Taiwan.


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon plus vieux Mac avec lequel je puisse poster sur MacG est un PowerMac 8500/1800, de fin 1996.


Trop cool, un powermac a 1800Mhz  un zero de trop un de trop


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Trop cool, un powermac a 1800Mhz  un zero de trop un de trop



Pas du tout, c'est juste que le Mhz suisse ne vaut que 100 Khz (va douc'ment, c'est tout bon !).


----------



## claude72 (19 Août 2006)

J'ai un PowerMac 6100 connecté à internet processeur 601 à 66 MHz, 72 Mo de RAM et disque-dur 350 Mo.


----------



## angelo95 (19 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai un IIci que j'aimerais bien brancher au net, ca existe les cartes ethernet pour ces machins ? Ainsi je pourrais me brancher au routeur...


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

en parlant de ca, j'avais vu une persone qui utilisait un classic (legerment modifié, soit,) qui faisait office de serveur FTP.
Autrement, j'ai vu des LC sur internet. Le gros probleme, c'est surtout la connexion au local
Soit par ethernet, par par ethertalk, comme le propose Langellier sur son site


----------



## macmini33 (19 Août 2006)

Il existe un serveur web (machttp) tournant sur un MacPlus (grace à un adaptateur reseau se connectant sur le port scsi db25 !), je n'arrive pas à retrouvé le lien... et il y'a une difference entre un serveur web et un mac capable de poster un message sur le forum de MacG


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Oui, MacPlus, ca doit etre la meme chose dont on parle, mais celui ci, avait sont port SCSI bidouill&#233;!
C'est sur, poster sur MacG, c'est bien plus interessant


----------



## mfay (19 Août 2006)

J'ai un LC475, qui se connecte sans probl&#232;me. (heu en fait, j'en ai deux  )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Août 2006)

Attention.... ne tr&#233;buchez pas sur Shakespeare :

http://www.jagshouse.com/internet_on_system_6.html
http://www.fenestrated.net/~macman/68kMail/

&#199;a ne montre pas le r&#233;sultat, mais &#231;a montre comment faire  

Amusez vous bien !


----------



## Oizo (21 Août 2006)

J'ai essayé de poster ce message depuis mon Performa 5200, 75 MHz, 49 Mo de RAM... Après 5 minutes de chargement environ la page s'est affichée (IE 4.0), mais avec plein de problèmes d'affichage, impossible de répondre à un message... Je suis donc vite retourné sur mon iMac G5  En tout cas sur les sites simples (avec que du texte sans mise en forme complexe), il se connecte facilement


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mars 2007)

Allez, un peut d'eau dans le moulin 


Un Apple II qui visite le Web (www.apple2.org) avec Contiki !
 [YOUTUBE]OMzgp7xTp1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invité (4 Mars 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Allez, un peut d'eau dans le moulin
> 
> 
> Un Apple II qui visite le Web (www.apple2.org) avec Contiki !
> [YOUTUBE]OMzgp7xTp1k[/YOUTUBE]



Et dire que je trouvais mon Classic II un peu lambin sur internet !


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2007)

macmini33 a dit:


> Et vous ? quel est votre plus vieux mac capable de poster un message sur macgeneration ?



Je postais un peu depuis mon LCIII(68040/66-68Mo-OS8.1) il y a quelques années mais j'ai arrêté depuis ...

Sinon avec un 5500 aussi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je postais un peu depuis mon LCIII(68040/66-68Mo-OS8.1) il y a quelques ann&#233;es mais j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; depuis ...
> 
> Sinon avec un 5500 aussi ...



On a le 5500 en commun, mon plus vieux mac sur internet, c'&#233;tait un 5300/100. Le m&#234;me bouzin que macmini33, sauf que son 15 pouce affichait 832x624. D&#233;j&#224; un peu mieux que le 640x480 du 5260. Sinon, ensuite j'ai poursuivi avec un 5500/225 beige de base, un peu plus tard, je l'ai boost&#233; par une carte Sonnet G3/400 Mhz, carte qui &#224; ensuite migr&#233; sur son successeur, un 5500/275 anthracite "full options", cette derni&#232;re b&#233;cane ayant fait depuis, la joie d'un membre de MacGe via "dons de vieux Mac". Voil&#224; pour mon "internet sur vieux Mac".


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On a le 5500 en commun, mon plus vieux mac sur internet, c'était un 5300/100. Le même bouzin que macmini33, sauf que son 15 pouce affichait 832x624. Déjà un peu mieux que le 640x480 du 5260. Sinon, ensuite j'ai poursuivi avec un 5500/225 beige de base, un peu plus tard, je l'ai boosté par une carte Sonnet G3/400 Mhz, carte qui à ensuite migré sur son successeur, un 5500/275 anthracite "full options", cette dernière bécane ayant fait depuis, la joie d'un membre de MacGe via "dons de vieux Mac". Voilà pour mon "internet sur vieux Mac".



Autant pour moi, c'est un 5500/225 Black que j'ai.

Je l'ai acheté lors d'une liquidation de matériel d'employés d'Apple il y a environ deux ans. Et tu sais quoi. Le PowerMac 5500 était tout neuf en fait ! Pas une rayure, nickel !
Il a une carte télé avec deux télécommandes, la carte d'acquistion vidéo, un modem intégré. Je l'ai poussé à 96 Mo, avec un bon DD de 80 Go, une carte Ethernet et ça a dépanner ma mère. Pour raison de place, je lui ai laissé l'iBook Blueberry et j'ai récupéré cette machine dont je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais en faire.

Pas que j'ai trop de place, mais elle est en état excellent et j'y ai mis quelques sous il y a deux ans. Enfin bref j'y réfléchirais. En attendant je trouve qu'un Mac noir c'est classe


----------

